# Leadership in Kenpo



## Bob White (Nov 8, 2012)

I am writing this letter to acknowledge Vishal Shukla. Vishal has been such a major force in developing our event. It has become a successful promotion not by accident but because of consistent and dedicated effort. We have grown for many reasons but a major one is Vishal Shukla. There is not a day  that goes by that he is not thinking of ways to make our event better. Barbara and I are so fortunate to have a great group of people at our school and in order to be in service like we want to be, leadership is critical. With the leadership and organizational skills Vishal brings to the table we are able to do this so much better. My name is on the event but one man or woman could not create the success we have had. This year we will have raised well over $350,000 for abused children and Vishal Shukla is a major reason for it. 
Lee Wedlake recently had an event where he had Senior Instructors teach but he also had high ranking " officers" teach classes as well. Most successful schools have levels of leadership and it would very difficult to function without it. 
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

